# When do I groom my Cocker Spaniel puppy?



## Dawn4175 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi. I'm sure this question has probably been asked a million times, but I couldn't find the answer when I searched, so I'm gonna have to ask it again. We recently adopted a Cocker Spaniel puppy. He is almost 12 weeks old now and quite a handsome little fella. (picture enclosed ) My question is when do I bring him for his first grooming? Right now I don't think his fur is a problem, but his nails are a bit sharp. Also, would he benefit from going to the groomer even if he doesn't REALLY need it just to get accustomed to the whole grooming process?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Start early, start early, start early!

Did I mention to start early? lol

Cocker Spaniels are one breed that tend to give me issues in the grooming salon. They're beautiful dogs, I love their pattern and I love the coat but so many of them are either not brought in often enough or the owners wait until the dog is 8 months old before the first groom.

I would go very often as a puppy with a groomer you TRUST. It only takes one bad experience to scare a pup. Some groomers even have "puppy packages" where they don't guarantee the clip the first time but you usually pay for 6 visits or something for 6 weeks (going once a week) and they will gradually ease the puppy into it if the puppy protests too much.

I will never force a puppy to be groomed if they are too bad about it for their own safety but if you start early and you have a groomer who is patient with the pup then you should be fine. I would even take the dog to the groomer for the nail trim and a simple bath just to get him used to the idea of going into a grooming shop.

You have a beautiful puppy, but I do suggest going as early as you can and as often as possible while the dog is young. It will make it easier on both dog and groomer in the long run.


----------



## Dawn4175 (Apr 21, 2009)

I told my friend just the other day that groomers should offer something like the puppy package you describe just so he can get used to going and being good while he's there. I had no idea there was such a thing, but now I'll have to call around and ask. Thanks so much for your response.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Amen SMoore! As soon as those puppy shots are done, usually at 12 weeks, get him to the groomer, whether you want him trimmed or not. Just the experience, and a bath, nail trim, ear cleaning, etc. is still helping him learn the process, rather than throwing it all at him at once when he's older and then you have a problem dog for the groomer for the rest of his life.


----------

